# What do I think I do? MEME



## titmouse (Feb 17, 2012)

Would you say its true? lol


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 17, 2012)

Might as well repost this here if this meme is getting it's own thread.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 17, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## johnrsemt (Feb 18, 2012)

all good and funny


----------



## Steveb (Feb 20, 2012)

*How EMS is looked as.*

How EMS is looked as.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 20, 2012)

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=28431


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## DrParasite (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## DrParasite (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## DrParasite (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 20, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=28431



Duplicate threads merged.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 20, 2012)

DrParasite said:


>



The bottom right image in that needs to be changed to this one


----------



## DPM (Feb 21, 2012)

DrParasite said:


>



It's a shame you can't spell "We're"


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2012)

DPM said:


> It's a shame you can't spell "We're"



Well, what About the random Capitalizations in That Picture?


----------



## DPM (Feb 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Well, what About the random Capitalizations in That Picture?



Baby steps mate, lets take this one mistake at a time


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 21, 2012)

DPM said:


> It's a shame you can't spell "We're"


I didn't make it, I'm just forwarding the pics that I keep seeing on facebook


----------



## 74restore (Feb 21, 2012)

*Forwarded to me:*

True or No?


----------



## medichopeful (Feb 21, 2012)

I actually do do the one on the bottom left...


----------



## Remeber343 (Feb 21, 2012)

medichopeful said:


> I actually do do the one on the bottom left...



Seconded. Just another day. Lol


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2012)

Isn't there already a thread with all of these in it?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Isn't there already a thread with all of these in it?



Yes, and I've merged them together again.


----------



## 74restore (Feb 21, 2012)

Oops didnt find this in the search. my bad!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2012)

74restore said:


> Oops didnt find this in the search. my bad!



No worries...you're not the only one that did that.


----------



## dmc2007 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Obligatory EMS "What I really do..." meme*

http://whatireally.memegenerator.net/instance/1186

Created this tonight.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## dmc2007 (Feb 23, 2012)

dmc2007 said:


> http://whatireally.memegenerator.net/instance/1186
> 
> Created this tonight.  Let me know what you think.



Sorry this should have been in a new thread...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 23, 2012)

dmc2007 said:


> Sorry this should have been in a new thread...



It was created in a new thread but moved into this one, where it should be.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 23, 2012)

dmc2007 said:


> Sorry this should have been in a new thread...



No. It should be in the same thread as the rest of them.


----------



## dmc2007 (Feb 23, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> It was created in a new thread but moved into this one, where it should be.



Fail on my part...thanks guys.


----------



## Steveb (Feb 29, 2012)

*What EMS is*


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 29, 2012)

OR






I sound like my optometrist


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh look, another thread of these...


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 29, 2012)

*Oh, have fun with it!*

We have all been here and asked this!

My first patient was a horse.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 29, 2012)

Merged this one as well, and moved to EMS Humor.


----------

